# i need scholarship in filmschool...!!!!!



## diva (Oct 10, 2003)

can anybody help find me a scholarship in any filmschool...
please email me if you've got anything...
its ansikaje@yahoo.com...
thank you so much....

diva


----------



## diva (Oct 10, 2003)

can anybody help find me a scholarship in any filmschool...
please email me if you've got anything...
its ansikaje@yahoo.com...
thank you so much....

diva


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Oct 12, 2003)

From what I have heard these are few and far between. Most scholorships (like ones to NYU) have stipulations like the recipiant must graduate from a school in the five burrows.

  Financial aide is another story though. Most provide this. Yes youll have to pay alot back (aside from grants and such) but you will get your education.

  Your best bet is to look at which schools interest you and contact then directly. Being an international student might help your chances. 

  Best hurry though. These schools fill up quick. Start now and treat it like a full time job. Contact schools and look up info 6 to 8 hours a day. Good luck.
R. Michael

"Luck, is when opportunity, meets preperation." "There are 3 sides to every story. Yours, mine, and the truth, and none of us are lying" -Robert Evans
Tizzy Entertainment "Redemption" Hi-Def trailer


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 13, 2003)

I must disagree with the international student thing. It is way harder to get financial aid and scholarships for us. NYU as an example has practically nothing. As an international student, you must prove that you have the money for the first year. At LIU, I would have got a lot of money after the first year. However, as a International transfer student at NYU, they told me I cannot get any scholarships


----------

